# Wyndham Clearwater Beach



## Lesh (Jan 7, 2018)

can I buy into a Wyndham program to stay at Wyndham Clearwater Beach  or if want to stay there most of the time do I have Buy directly  from Wyndham Clearwater Beach ?  All the programs seem to exclude Clearwater Beach ? Am I correct? New to tug and know little of how Wyndham programs work.


----------



## Avislo (Jan 7, 2018)

I am showing availability through Club Wyndham Plus.  The site is showing it as Club Wyndham Plus, Club Wyndham Access ect. are not showing.  A number of available days are showing as limited availability.

Just spot checked the calendars for a couple of the months, if you want a full in demand week it may be wise to get a contract that has ARP/RARP with it.  Do not know if  there are any contracts that have RARP at that location.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 7, 2018)

You would just need to have enough points to be able to book your stay. They could be deeded at any Wyndham resort or Club Wyndham Access points which are a contract, not deeded. This is the point chart for the resort.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 7, 2018)

Avislo said:


> I am showing availability through Club Wyndham Plus.  The site is showing it as Club Wyndham Plus, Club Wyndham Access ect. are not showing.  A number of available days are showing as limited availability.
> 
> Just spot checked the calendars for a couple of the months, if you want a full in demand week it may be wise to get a contract that has ARP/RARP with it.  Do not know if  there are any contracts that have RARP at that location.


I’m a new tub so I don’t know what ARP/RARP is.  Sorry I’m so green I understand that the program I should look into is club Wyndham plus. I do appreciate your response


----------



## Lesh (Jan 7, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> You would just need to have enough points to be able to book your stay. They could be deeded at any Wyndham resort or Club Wyndham Access points which are a contract, not deeded. This is the point chart for the resort.


Thanks much


----------



## Braindead (Jan 7, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Just spot checked the calendars for a couple of the months, if you want a full in demand week it may be wise to get a contract that has ARP/RARP with it.  Do not know if  there are any contracts that have RARP at that location.


Do you even know what RARP is ? If so what are you talking about ? You are only confusing the OP coming here to learn the very basics of the Wyndham points system. I don’t think the OP is thinking about spending $140,000.00 or more to be a VIP Gold owner with 1 RARP reservation


----------



## Braindead (Jan 7, 2018)

Lesh said:


> I’m a new tub so I don’t know what ARP/RARP is.  Sorry I’m so green I understand that the program I should look into is club Wyndham plus. I do appreciate your response


I apologize for Avislo confusing you.

Clearwater Beach is a new resort. I haven’t personally seen any resale contracts at Clearwater Beach. It’s such a new resort the demand for the resort really hasn’t been determined. It’s a general consensus on here you don’t necessarily need to own where you want to stay unless you want a very high demand reservation such as an event weekend or week. Example is Mardi Gras in New Orleans- Bike week in Daytona.

There are basically two types of points ownership in the Wyndham system. You can either have a deeded ownership at a specific resort or own in CWA [ Club Wyndhan Access ]. CWA owns deeded points at over 70 Wyndham resorts.

 You get Advance Reservation Priority [ ARP ] at the resort you own at with a deeded ownership. You can make a ARP reservation for 13 to 10 months prior to your check in date. During ARP only owners at your home resort [ resort where you own ] can make a reservation.

At 10 months prior to your check in date the Standard reservation period begins. At this time any owner with eligible Club Wyndham Plus points can make a reservation at any Club Wyndham Resort.

If you absolutely want to own at Clearwater Beach in order to have ARP benefits there. You would probably have to buy directly from Wyndham at this time. You probably don’t need ARP at Clearwater Beach in order to get the reservation you want at this time as long as you make your reservation at or close to 10 months prior to check in. Will you need ARP in future years to get the reservation you want ? None of us can answer that.

CWA has ARP benefits at over 70 resorts but Clearwater Beach isn’t one of those at this time

Hope that gets you started. Ask any questions you want


----------



## Avislo (Jan 8, 2018)

Reciprocal Advanced Reservation Priority (RARP), under certain conditions, permits others that do not own at the resort, in this case Clearwater to book above the 10 month point but not 13 months out.  

Here is what showed for me as being available for booking December 3 to December 8 2018.  I do not own at Clearwater nor do I own any single contract that give RARP to me at this resort.

Select Available Unit
_MORE INFORMATION_

Managed By Wyndham
Clearwater Beach


Staying5 Nights
1 Bedroom Deluxe VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS

Staying5 Nights
2 Bedroom Deluxe VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS

Staying5 Nights
2 Bedroom Presidential VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS

Staying5 Nights
4 Bedroom Presidential VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS


----------



## Braindead (Jan 8, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Do not know if  there are any contracts that have RARP at that location.





Avislo said:


> Reciprocal Advanced Reservation Priority (RARP), under certain conditions, permits others that do not own at the resort, in this case Clearwater to book above the 10 month point but not 13 months out.
> 
> Here is what showed for me as being available for booking December 3 to December 8 2018.  I do not own at Clearwater nor do I own any single contract that give RARP to me at this resort.
> 
> ...


Are you saying RARP is working now ?
You still answered your own question by being cute and stating.
I do not own at Clearwater nor do I own any SINGLE contract that give RARP to me at that resort.
So you do know any single contract for 700,000 or more points bought from Wyndham gives the owner RARP at Clearwater.
That’s why we keep telling you to slow down and you don’t have to be the first one to respond.

For the original OP if you are VIP Gold or Platinum you get some RARP reservation transactions. But that takes a minimum of 700,000 points bought directly from Wyndham for Gold or 1,000,000 points for Platinum. Total points bought from Wyndham count towards your VIP tier level. It can be several points contracts added together


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 8, 2018)

To be fair, when the new system rolled out, as I recall there were several owners that posted they had discovered RARP privileges on some of their contracts that they weren't previously aware of. As I understand it, at some times in the past some new locations were essentially "pre-sold" at other locations - so a buyer would purchase at the location they had the sales presentation at, with RARP at the new location (or vice versa, I don't really remember). And when the new system rolled out, it appeared these RARP privileges had stuck with these contracts even through resale, and people were reporting the RARP privileges appearing in their accounts. (I also don't know if these privileges stuck through some of the initial cleanup of the new system mess.) I assume this is what avislo was referring to when he mentioned RARP, not the RARP privileges associated with VIP.


----------



## Avislo (Jan 8, 2018)

RARP worked as I posted for the resort in question.  I do not know of any single contract for 700,000 thousand or more points bought from Wyndham.  I guess it is possible that one exists.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 8, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> To be fair, when the new system rolled out, as I recall there were several owners that posted they had discovered RARP privileges on some of their contracts that they weren't previously aware of. As I understand it, at some times in the past some new locations were essentially "pre-sold" at other locations - so a buyer would purchase at the location they had the sales presentation at, with RARP at the new location (or vice versa, I don't really remember). And when the new system rolled out, it appeared these RARP privileges had stuck with these contracts even through resale, and people were reporting the RARP privileges appearing in their accounts. (I also don't know if these privileges stuck through some of the initial cleanup of the new system mess.) I assume this is what avislo was referring to when he mentioned RARP, not the RARP privileges associated with VIP.



Here are past mentions of RARP that is tied to a particular contract as sold, _not_ VIP:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...own-alexandria-as-a-reciprocal-resort.260879/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/reciprocal-resorts.255808/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/deed-buyback.217611/#post-1680239
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wyndham-midtown-newyork-city.210015/#post-1623513
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/home-advantage-using-wyndham-points.123373/#post-923572
Etc.

I know Avislo's posts can sometimes be confusing in their wording, but frequently they are backed up with actual correct information. In this case, his initial post which stated, "Do not know if there are any contracts that have RARP at that location," is perfectly understandable in the context of the links I posted above.


----------



## Braindead (Jan 8, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> To be fair, when the new system rolled out, as I recall there were several owners that posted they had discovered RARP privileges on some of their contracts that they weren't previously aware of. As I understand it, at some times in the past some new locations were essentially "pre-sold" at other locations - so a buyer would purchase at the location they had the sales presentation at, with RARP at the new location (or vice versa, I don't really remember). And when the new system rolled out, it appeared these RARP privileges had stuck with these contracts even through resale, and people were reporting the RARP privileges appearing in their accounts. (I also don't know if these privileges stuck through some of the initial cleanup of the new system mess.) I assume this is what avislo was referring to when he mentioned RARP, not the RARP privileges associated with VIP.


If the OP wanted a resale contract with underlying RARP at Clearwater Beach it would be almost impossible to find if not completely impossible.
In the cases you are talking about those owners didn’t even know they had the underlying RARP.
When Avislo post stuff like that it’s very confusing. Especially to someone just starting out.

If YOU want to stand up for his irrelevant and confusing post.
SO BE IT. IT WILL ONLY HURT THIS FORUM IN THE FUTURE


----------



## Braindead (Jan 8, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> Here are past mentions of RARP that is tied to a particular contract as sold, _not_ VIP:
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...own-alexandria-as-a-reciprocal-resort.260879/
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/reciprocal-resorts.255808/
> ...


Why don’t you post old threads when large contracts or eBay is mentioned and Avislo post in.
He says he doesn’t know of any contracts over 700,000 points 

So be fair and post all of those threads


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 8, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Why don’t you post old threads when large contracts or eBay is mentioned and Avislo post in.
> He says he doesn’t know of any contracts over 700,000 points
> 
> So be fair and post all of those threads



I think he was probably confused by your criticism of his post, since he was clearly aware that RARP existed outside of a VIP situation and your challenge to him assumed that it it would require a purchase of gold VIP. You asked, "So you do know any single contract for 700,000 or more points bought from Wyndham gives the owner RARP at Clearwater." And his response was, "I do not know of any single contract for 700,000 thousand or more points bought from Wyndham. I guess it is possible that one exists." - presumably meaning, none known with contract-specific RARP at Clearwater. Which is exactly what he stated in his initial response to the OP - that he doesn't know if any contracts exist with RARP at Clearwater.


----------



## Braindead (Jan 8, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> I think he was probably confused by your criticism of his post, since he was clearly aware that RARP existed outside of a VIP situation and your challenge to him assumed that it it would require a purchase of gold VIP. You asked, "So you do know any single contract for 700,000 or more points bought from Wyndham gives the owner RARP at Clearwater." And his response was, "I do not know of any single contract for 700,000 thousand or more points bought from Wyndham. I guess it is possible that one exists." - presumably meaning, none known with contract-specific RARP at Clearwater. Which is exactly what he stated in his initial response to the OP - that he doesn't know if any contracts exist with RARP at Clearwater.


Nice try to cover up for your and Avislo [ Robert ] posts


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 8, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Nice try to cover up for your and Avislo [ Robert ] posts



Okay, then. If that's what you think, then I've got nothing.


----------



## Braindead (Jan 8, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> Okay, then. If that's what you think, then I've got nothing.


I think we have mutual respect for each other! I know I respect your posts and consider you an excellent poster.

But in this particular thread I think you went above and beyond to support Avislo [ Robert]
The OP was clearly confused and lost on what he was talking about in his posts


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 8, 2018)

The only reason I took up his cause is that he didn't seem confused in his initial response. He was correct, if not as detailed as one might hope when explaining concepts to someone who is a complete newbie to Wyndham. People will jump on him even when he's correct if his delivery isn't perfectly crystal clear (and yet there are plenty of posters here who I know are very knowledgeable whose posts can be confusing if looked at through the eyes of a newbie). I've called him out on incorrect, misleading, and irrelevant posts, but I'll back him if someone jumps on him when he's actually posted correct information. I think those of us who haven't blocked him are hyper aware of correcting him for the benefit of the community, but sometimes we have an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 8, 2018)

*Moderator Note:

Let's play nice. *

And while I believe we all wish that Avisio would not rush to be the first to answer a new thread, it would also improve the decorum if as much time was spent trying to determine how Avisio's post is correct, as is spent trying to decide how it is incorrect.


----------



## DeeDibble (Jan 10, 2018)

It’s a very new resort and from what I understand Not all of it is Timeshare - too new to see resale on it in my opinion- if you want “ in” via Timeshare your safest bet is to purchase through Wyndham.   I’ve talked to several people that don’t “ own” there and they haven’t been able to get in


----------



## Avislo (Jan 10, 2018)

You are right, not all of it is Wyndham Club Plus timeshares.  Wyndham has a hotel their to, the timeshares and hotel are in different towers.


----------

